# Fucibet & Betnovate - are they the same?



## 4leggedfurries (20 January 2010)

I only ask as D was given a tube of Fucibet by the vet for his mud fever and i'm getting close to the end of it and with the cost of it cant really afford to buy another from them.  However i do have a unused tube of Betnovate that i was given by my doctor when i had a mysterious rash, but dissapeared before i used it, so was wondering if it was safe to use it (they are both steriod creams).  Obviously i'm going to ring the vet tomorrow, its too late tonight, and see what he says but was wondering if any body had used it?  Thanks!


----------



## sue44 (20 January 2010)

Yes they are both steriods but I think fucibet may have antibiotic in it as well not 100% though.


----------



## alesea (20 January 2010)

They look very similar, except that Fucibet has fusidic acid, which is apparently an antibiotic, as well. I don't know about the comparative amounts of steroid in the creams though, it's possible that one is different to the other.


----------



## Donkeymad (20 January 2010)

No, they are not the same. Please check with your vet before using the betnovate


----------



## amandaco2 (20 January 2010)

they are not the same.


----------



## Mike007 (21 January 2010)

Betnovate Is Betmethasone |Valerat, a steroid,It is the same steroid as in fucibet , the difference is that there is an antibiotic as well in fucibet. My concern here is not the use of Betnovate as I have used it on mudfever very successfully, but that you have used all the vet gave you and still need to continue the treatment. There are problems with prolonged use of Betmethasone. (i would consider more than five days prolonged). If I may offer a word of advice to anyone using either of these. Mix with four parts E45 cream before applying. Also,wear latex gloves when handling. I have found that diluting with E45 and slapping it on thickly was much better than applying the steroid directly. Once treatment has started DO NOT BRUSH THE LEG. I am going to say it again DO NOT BRUSH THE LEG.The steroid causes the skin to slough off and the leg will look like the worst case of dandruff you have ever seen. This is normal. However the new skin forming ,is incredibly delicate and if you use a brush you will damage and reinfect it. Leave it alone and keep slapping on the fucibet /e45 mix for about 4 days. Dont use hibiscrub as it kills the normal healthy skin bacteria that protect the skin as well as the invading bacteria.


----------



## Hippona (21 January 2010)

You shouldn't mix topical steriods with anything...it affects the potency.

Betamethasone is in fucibet...but as someone else has said fucibet also had fusidic acid....which strictly speaking isnt an antibiotic but is active against staphylococcal skin infections.....steroids alone will not be effective and may cause more problems.

You should really speak to your vet.+


----------



## amandaco2 (21 January 2010)

hibiscrub when used correctly diluted will not harm healing.


----------

